# 2 female gerbils, Southampton



## ceretrea

Name: Domino and Phoenix
Age: 4 months approx
Breed: Mongolian Gerbil
Sex:f
Colour/Pattern: Black (with some white markings)
neutered: no

Do they have any behaviour problems: No but will need more handling
Do they have any medical problems: No
Reason for coming to Rescue: Part of a mixed sexed group surrendered when the increasing numbers became too much.

Type of housing that would be required - Homemade storage box tank available on request. 84l box for a pair.

What type of home are you looking for? - new home must carry on hand taming.
Donation required: yes but no set minimum
Web link: Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

Other information - The girls were on pregnancy watch but are now available for adoption.


----------



## ceretrea

These two girls are still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

These two are still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking sadly 

These girls are ready to move out with their own tub accomodation.


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea

Still here :/ Updated pictures hopefully soon.


----------



## ceretrea

Girls are still here and now in the gerbil tank as the mice have moved into the tub.


----------



## RattyCake

Those poor girls! Such a shame you live so far away or I could have asked my dad and his girlfriend to get these instead of the [email protected] gerbils they have now.


----------



## ceretrea

Hi, the gerbil loving community appear to be a bit thin on the ground here. Even [email protected] have trouble selling them.

These girls are still here and nearly 1 year old by my guess. Any longer here and I'm going to have to adopt them myself!


----------



## ceretrea

These two are still here waiting for serious interest only. 

I would like to stress that they will be here as long as it takes for them to either find the right home or for us to adopt them ourselves. We are not in the habit of chucking animals at any old person, no matter how long they've been here 

Any more requests to home these guys without the proper checks and process will now be ignored. Thank you  x


----------



## ceretrea

Still looking. We will be keeping them is they stay here much longer.

Its a shame we homed their brothers, Dad, Mum, Aunty and sisters fairly quickly yet they still persist here. Still, they are having a good time 

Their favourite activity is their sand bath...obviously they are both cardboard pirhanas  Seemingly calming down somewhat too.

Quick poke out of their latest poster tube:-


----------



## ceretrea

Still nothing for these girls. Looks like the recent gerbil fashion wave is ending, yay!

Once they hit their first anniversary here on the 2nd October, they'll become permanent residents. I don't think its fair to move them when they've become settled. It means that Scritches will no longer have space for gerbils for as long as these two are here. But we never put an animal to sleep because it can't be homed x


----------



## ceretrea

Have now been adopted by us. We had an enquiry about sponsoring, but these girls are no longer Scritches animals. We do have other long stay residents and anyone wishing to sponsor any of them can email us at [email protected] for our bank details.


----------

